# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Διατροφή κοκατίλ!!!

## mitsman

Χαιρετω ολη την παπαγαλοπαρεα καταρχην!!!Ειναι το πρωτο θεμα που δημιουργω εδω!
Καποια στιγμη θα αποκτησω ενα κοκατιλακι...μεχρι τοτε θα με υποστειτε αρκετα γιατι ειμαι λιγο-πολυ περιεργος!!!!οχι οτι θα ηρεμησετε τοτε...αλλα λεμε...χε χε!!!Χαιρομαι πραγματικα που υπαρχουν αρκετα παιδια που ασχολουνται με αυτα τα υπεροχα πλασματακια και ξερουν τοοοσα για αυτα και ειναι ολοι προθυμοι να βοηθησουν,οπως ηδη εχουν κανει με εμενα!

Λοιπον η πρωτη ερωτηση που εχω να κανω ειναι η εξης:
Ακουω συνεχεια για το τι πρεπει και τι δεν πρεπει να τρωνε τα κοκατιλ!δεν εχω βρει κατι καπου που να αναφερει ενα προγραμμα διατροφης ανα περιοδους με συγκεκριμενες τροφες και ποσοτητες!
Οταν λεω περιοδους εννοω τις εξης:Συντηρησης-προετοιμασια αναπαραγωγης-αναπαραγωγης-πτερορριας!
Ετσι τις χωριζω στα καναρινακια μου! δεν ξερω αν και δεν νομιζω να χωριζονται διαφορετικα στα κοκατιλακια!
Οταν λεω συγκεκριμενες τροφες τωρα, εννοω πως καποιους σπορους και καποια φρουτα *ΠΡΕΠΕΙ* να τα τρωνε,αναλογα με την περιοδο!
Θα ηθελα να βγαλουμε καποια αποτελεσματα σαφη!δηλαδη!
δεν θα ηθελα να μαθω οτι πρεπει να δινω φρουτα!Αλλα να μαθω ποσα φρουτα την εβδομαδα και σε τι ποσοτητες!
Οτι ο καθενας δημιουργει το δικο του διατροφολογιο αναλογα με τις προτιμησεις του παπαγαλου του το ξερω !Αλλα νομιζω κατι μπορουμε να βγαλουμε απο αυτο το θεμα σωστο!
Φανταστειτε οτι αυτο ειναι μονο η αρχη... χι χι χι...
μην ακουω ΩΧ μην ακουω ΩΧ !!!

----------


## douke-soula

:Sign0006:  :Sign0006:  :Sign0006: 

ωχ και παλι ωχ


(ελπιζω να μην ακουστηκε η σκεψη μου)(παλι ερωτησεις κανει)(ωχ αμαν)

----------


## Φάμπιο

Φρουτα και λαχανικα να του δινεις αφοβα!
Με μετρο η αβγοτροφη και ο ηλιοσπορος ο μαυρος που ειναι παχυντικα!

----------


## mitsman

Ευχαριστω Νικη για την απαντηση σου!Απλα θελω να φτιαξουμε κατι σαν διατροφολογιο ανα εβδομαδα και ανα περιοδο!
Δηλαδη να ειναι καπως ετσι:
*ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟΣ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΗΣΗΣ:* 
*Δευτερα*:Μειγμα σπορων(αφου καταληξουμε σε καποιο) και μια κουταλια της σουπας αυγοτροφη
*Τριτη:*Μειγμα σπορων, φρουτο(αχλαδι,μηλο,μπανανα κτλ.)
*Τεταρτη:*Μειγμα σπορων, λαχανικα(πιπεριες,λαχανο μαρουλι κτλ.)
*Πεμπτη:*Μειγμα σπορων και μια κουταλια της σουπας αυγοτροφη
*Παρασκευη:*Μειγμα σπορων,φρουτο
*Σαββατο:*Μειγμα σπορων, λαχανικα
*Κυριακη:*Μειγμα σπορων
Και απο κατω οτι νομιζετε οτι δεν πρεπει να λειπει ποτε,οπως για παραδειγμα το σουπιοκοκκαλο!
Τι λετε?? μπορουμε να φτιαξουμε μια μια τις περιοδους? Να τα οργανωσω μετα σε καποιο απλο προγραματακι τυπου word και να τα ανεβασω να μας βοηθαει.
Δειτε ενα παραδειγμα που εχει κανει ενα παιδι στα καναρινια και βοηθαει παρα παρα πολυ νομιζω!http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...AF%CE%B1%CF%82

----------


## douke-soula

μην ξεχασεις να προσθεσεις καπου και τα μακαρονια που φτιαχνει η Σισσυ ,
που ειναι γεματα παπαγαλοκαλουδια, στο προγραμμα που θα φτιαξεις

----------


## mitsman

Μακαρι να με βοηθησουν τα παιδια και θα τα φτιαξουμε ολα!!!Δεν ειναι κατι που θα τελειωσει αυριο...εχει πολυ δουλεια!και να το τετλειωσουμε δεν σημαινει οτι θα μεινει εκει!συνεχως θα το αναβαθμιζουμε και θα το προσαρμοζουμε με τα καινουρια δεδομενα που προκυπτουν αλλα και συμφωνα με τις προτιμησεις του παπαγαλου του ο καθενας θα το φτιαχνει οπως θελει!

----------


## mitsman

να το διατυπωσω αλλιως...ξερει καποιος τους βασικους σπορους που πρεπει να παρεχονται μεσα στο μειγμα???ωστε να κρινουμε αν ενα μειγμα ειναι επαρκες για τις ημερισιες αναγκες ενος κοκατιλ???

----------


## alexandrosphilip

Εκτός απο την διατροφή τους για την περίοδο συντήρησης μήπως υπάρχει και κάτι παρόμοιο για την περίοδο αναπαραγωγής??

----------


## mitsman

Εννοειται οτι υπαρχει Σοφια!!!
Εννοειται ομως!!!!

Η ζωη των πουλιων εξαρταται απο 3 πραγματα.... θερμοκρασια, διαρκεια ημερησιου φωτος και διατροφη....

μεσα απο αυτα καθοριζουν ποτε θα περασουν πτερορροια ποτε θα μπουν σε φαση αναπαραγωγης κλπ....

την θερμοκρασια και το φως ειναι κατι που πανω κατω αν ειμαστε σωστοι... ειναι οκ απο την φυση και δεν χρειαζεται να κανουμε κατι...


τα κοκατιλ αν διαβασεις ειναι απο τις πλεον ευκολες ρατσες να ζευγαρωσεις... στην Ελλαδα βεβαια αυτο δεν ισχυει... για ενα και μονο λογο... δεν εχει ασχοληθει κανεις παραπανω.. και οσοι το εχουν κανει δεν το μοιραζονται προφανως με τις διατροφικες αναγκες ανα περιοδο!!!!


Πολυ θα ηθελα να ακουσω ενα απο τα παιδια που ειχαν ασπορα αυγα τι ειχαν δωσει στον αρσενικο για βιταμινη Ε ωστε ο αρσενικος να ειναι γονιμος!!!!

αυγο και κοκκαλο σουπιας και μηλο εβαζε ο παππους μου στα αγριοπουλα πριν 70 χρονια....

----------


## zack27

Θεωρω οτι ειναι ενα πολυ καλο θεμα που θα βοηθησει αρκετα ωστε να μη λειπει τιποτα απο τα μικρα μας αλλα και να εχουν μια πλουσια και ισοροπημενη διατροφη .

----------


## jk21

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ περα των οποιων αλλων φυσικων πηγων εχουμε αναφερει στα καναρινια που θα μπορουσαν να μπουν σαν προσθετο σε καποια αυγοτροφη (δεν ξερω αν το κανουν καποια μελη ) οπως γυρη ,σπιρουλινα και κυριως σιτελαιο ,σαν σπορος ειδικα για παπαγαλους που αποτελει καλη πηγη βιτ ε ειναι ο ηλιοσπορος .το ηλιελαιο (το αραφιναριστο ) ειναι στα 3 -4 πρωτα λαδια σε βιτ ε ,με γυρω στα 45 mg στα 100 gr αν θυμαμαι καλα ,πολυ λιγοτερη βεβαια των 250 mg του σιτελαιου και των 120 του λαδιου της καμελινα .οποτε και αυτην (καμελινα ) αν και μικρος σπορος ,εστω μεσω αυγοτροφης θα μπορουσε να δινεται σαν ενισχυση .επισης μια και οι παπαγαλοι λατρυουν τους ξηρους καρπους και αυτα εχουν σημαντικη βιτ ε  (οχι τα φυστικια τοσο ,οι αλλοι ) και ειδικα το βραζιλιανικο nuts  σε μικροτερα κομματια (αν δεν γινεται αποδεκτο ολοκληρο ,δεν το σπανε δηλαδη ) ειναι χρησιμο για το σεληνιο του .επισης στα θηλυκα για την βιτ ε αλλα κυριως για τα φυτοοιστρογονα του θα εδινα φυτρα απο ροβιτσα  ( moung bean ) και αλφαλφα

----------


## Georgia_io

Βοηθήστε και εμάς τους μελλοντικούς κοκατιλογονείς!!! Άντε,δημοσιεύστε  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Καποια πολυ αξιολογα αρθρα που θα βοηθησουν στα μελη που εκτρεφουν κοκατιλ να κατασταλαξουν στο πια πρεπει να ειναι η σωστη διατροφη του δημοφιλους οπως εχω παρατηρησεις μεταξυ των παπαγαλοφιλων << COCΚATIEL >>

http://www.cockatiel.com/nutrition.html
http://www.cockatielcottage.net/diet2.html
http://www.cockatielcottage.net/diet.html

----------


## xarris21

ρε παιδια ωραι ολα αυτα αλλα ποσο τρωει καθε μερα???πχ ενα κοκατιελ... αν φτιαχνω εγω αυγο και του δινο λαχανικα και φρουτα και περνω μονο παπαγαλινη και σπορους και βιταμινες ...πειραζει???

----------


## xarris21

αν ειναι μωρο πρεπει να ακολουθεις  διαφορετικη διατροφη???και απο το μειγμα σπορων ποσο???

----------


## jk21

αν σου τρωει αυγο ,σου τρωει λαχανικα ,σου τρωει το μιγμα σπορων του και δινεις και ποτε ποτε καποια πολυβιταμινη σε τι νομιζεις οτι θα υστερει η διατροφη και ρωτας αν πειραζει;

----------


## jk21

οταν ειναι μωρο χαρη ,το πουλι ειτε ταιζεται απο τους γονεις του και μερικως απο τον κατοχο του κρεμα προς εξημερωση  ,ειτε ταιζετε αποκλειστικα απο τους γονεις που μετατρεπουν την τροφη που λαμβανουν σε καταλληλη για τον νεοσσο στον προλοβο τους και του την δινουν (η εξημερωση ειναι πιο δυσκολη στη συνεχεια ) ,ειτε ταιζεται αποκλειστικα απο τον κατοχο τους με κρεμα για νεοσσους απο πολυ μικρη ηλικια αφου τον αφαιρεσουν απο εκεινους και τον εχουν σε ειδικες συσκευες σαν θερμοκοιτιδες .κατι τετοιο οδηγει σε εξημερωμενα πουλια ,και ειναι τακτικη μεγαλων εκτροφικων μοναδων κατι ομως που εντελως απο ανηθικο  ( αφου για μενα ισοδυναμει με αρπαγη αυγων και νεοσσων ιθαγενων πουλιων , απο φωλιες στην φυση  ) ειναι στην πορεια και τραγικο αφου χωρις εντελως την ληψη αντισωματων απο τους γονεις που ενπεριεχονται στο σαλιο τους ,το πουλι εχει ευθραστο ανοσοποιητικο και εμφανιζει τις περισσοτερες φορες αργοτερα μυκητισιασεις και ευπαθεια στα μικροβια ....

----------


## mitsman

Ενα χρόνο μετά, εχοντας περασει ΟΛΕΣ τις περιόδους των πουλιών ακολουθώ το έξης προγραμμα

*ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟΣ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΗΣΗΣ: 
Δευτέρα:* Μειγμα σπόρων, και μια κουταλιά της σουπας αυγοτροφη ή αυγό
*Τρίτη:* Μειγμα σπορων, φρουτο(αχλαδι,μηλο,μπανανα κτλ.)
*Τετάρτη:* Μειγμα σπορων, λαχανικα (πιπεριες,λαχανο μαρουλι κτλ.)
*Πέμπτη:* Μειγμα σπορων 
*Παρασκευή:* Μειγμα σπορων,φρουτο
*Σάββατο:* Μειγμα σπορων, λαχανικα
*Κυριακή:* Μειγμα σπορων

Μόνιμα: σουπιοκόκκαλο, grit και καθαρό νερό!

----------


## lagreco69

Καποια στιγμη θα παρω και εγω ενα cockatiel Δημητρη, ειναι πανεμορφα και το λοφιο τους ολα τα λεφτα!! οποτε ρωτα εσυ τωρα! και οταν ερθει και η σειρα μου να μπω να τα διαβασω ετοιμα. σοβαρα τωρα ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα τα πας υπεροχα μαζι του οταν υιοθετησεις και εσυ με το καλο.

----------


## vicky_ath

Δημήτρη για δες πότε δημοσιεύτηκε το θέμα.... πριν από ένα χρόνο!! Ο Δημήτρης αυτή τη στιγμή έχει 9 κοκατιλ!! χαχαχα!!!

----------


## lagreco69

::  Αληθεια!!  :Fighting0029:    καλα λεω εγω οτι εχω χαζεψει!! αμαν... γκαφα!! τοτε εχω αργησει πολυ στο να υιοθετησω και εγω!!

----------

